# Poor Ivf responce due to PCOS /insulin. Metformin prescribed :( advice pls



## abbey_elizabeth88 (Sep 27, 2011)

We are due to have our second go of IVF in sept. we had our first round in April.

I have PCO, but weight is BMi of 26.5/27, good hormoan levels, lining good, so forth, only issue was my husbands sperm.

I have regular monthly periods.

When put on lowest dose of gonal f, as I looked typical to over stimulate... Only 3 follicules actually grew. 

On EC we only had 1 egg. This failed. (but did fertilise)

On follow up appointment. The consultants are sticking us on same protocol. Same drugs. Only they are asking me to loose weight, and go on metformin. 1500. (500 three times daily)

As I had a "insulin resistant / poly cystic response" apprently my insulin levels increase testrone , which stops follicules growing.

I am so upset, and just don't know what to do as I don't want the same thing to happen again. Seen consultant twice now, and already putting everyone out. 


Advice please ONLY from people who can help. Not talk about how they over stimulated, as I didn't. 

Thank you.


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Hiya hun

It does seem weird that you didn't get many follies  
There is a PCOS/PCO thread, not sure if you have seen it  http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=13.0

I would say that the majority of the girls on there are on metformin, I have also seen some girls at certain clinics are on it without being classed as having PCO/PCOS.
It doesn't stop the follies from growing, some PCOS girls are given it just on it's own to settle the bloods and actually make them ovulate (my ate on here has had 2 babies from just Met  )


----------

